# 39 Colson tandem



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bought this a couple years ago at the Seattle Bike Swap. Finally took it down off the wall, went through it and took it for a ride. Still needs paint and the correct saddles but for now it is a rider. If you have never taken one of these for a ride it is a blast too ride around the hood by yourself on the back. Not quite the chick magnet but I almost picked up a 70 year old woman hitch hiker.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 15, 2012)

First one I saw in person had a single rider who sat a stuffed duck in the front seat, hands on the bars and all. Traffic stopper for sure


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll have to give the duck thing a try. I think I am going to go with the blue/white with red pin strips. Of course I might change my mind but I found traces of blue paint under the fender braces.


----------



## Boris (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like you're getting pretty close there. Very cool. Looks nice.


----------



## vincev (Aug 16, 2012)

Jpromo,I think thats the guy I got mine from in Michigan.Does he have a Cushman on a post in his front yard? He had a picture of him and the duck.He had two of them.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 16, 2012)

Ha, yes, that would be him! Cushman and all. Right across the street from Jim's Vintage Bicycles in SW Michigan.


----------



## vincev (Aug 16, 2012)

does Jim's have much good stuff .I've been there before but not lately.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 17, 2012)

That is quite a ride. It is almost done. I've always wanted to ride one but havent had the oportunity. I don't it would be a good idea to pick up a 70yr old hitch hiker.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Could I see pictures of the rear handlebars and stem.  I believe I have the correct front setup but not the rear one.  Thanks LuisGT


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Also you wouldn't happen to have a fork for one of these things with the 7 1/4" steer tube(about an inch longer than normal colson fork to make up for spacer and cog).  The one on my tandem came fubared.  I have a regular 30's colson set of forks but it has a steer tube approx 1" shorter.  Thanks LuisGT


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh also mine had the dark green, almond and black pinstripe under a bunch of blue spray can paint.  I was able to get this using Goof-off to remove layers of spray can paint.  It's a killer combo and different from all the ones i've seen.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice, I couldn't find much for original paint on mine but when I removed the fender stays there was some blue paint underneath. As far as the forks go I do not have a extra set but with a donor steer tube I'm sure we could make one.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 19, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I'll have to give the duck thing a try. I think I am going to go with the blue/white with red pin strips. Of course I might change my mind but I found traces of blue paint under the fender braces.




I an sure someone on here has a used blow up doll they can part with.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 19, 2012)

So does anyone have a picture of this duck thing on the tandem?


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Rusty, is the rear stem identical to the front stem on these bikes and is a scout the correct rear handlebars?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 20, 2012)

The rear handlebar is a scout type and original to the bike, the rear stem is identical to the front but the catalog shows a short stem.


----------



## vincev (Aug 20, 2012)

1973,Heres a picture of my Colson.I believe the bars and stem are correct because I saw the same on another Colson.Not the grips.


----------



## Mole (Aug 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> 1973,Heres a picture of my Colson.




First reaction...


WOW!  THAT is awesome.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 22, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> The rear handlebar is a scout type and original to the bike, the rear stem is identical to the front but the catalog shows a short stem.




Can you post Catalog picture, cause I might have the short stem.  Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 22, 2012)

vincev said:


> 1973,Heres a picture of my Colson.I believe the bars and stem are correct because I saw the same on another Colson.Not the grips.




Thanks for sharing picture, nice bicycle by the way!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok this should help. 1939 and 1940 catalog specs for tandems. lots of colors!! I would love to see one in the brown/orange with white pin stripe.
1939




1940


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you Rusty sure does help alot!!!!    Still have one question and that is what stem went on rear handlebars?  Can you take a picture of yours? The ones on the black tandem are completely diferent to yours and mine. Thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine was missing the rear stem when I got it, so I just matched the front.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Ok, Thanks Rusty!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 26, 2012)

before it sold at the seattle swap I called my wife and asked if she wanted me to buy that, I tried talking her into it but she said she didn't want a steer from the rear, I was bummed and knew for a price of only $250 it'd be gone. Glad you got it and are doing some good stuff to it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank's, I ended up picking it up for 200 at the end of the swap. I just could not pass it up. It will be going for another ride this Sunday. I just need to decide what colors to go with, there are so many.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 1, 2012)

This is the correct front stem


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 1, 2012)

Rear stem is the standard colson rear curl.  Standard on all scouts and such.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 1, 2012)

fuzzyktu said:


> Rear stem is the standard colson rear curl.  Standard on all scouts and such.




I have the exact front stem, do you happen to have picture of the rear stem? What do you mean by rear curl that the stem bolt tightens stem and bars at same time? Really appreciate the help and Rusty didn't mean to take your thread hostage my apologies.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 2, 2012)

I will get a close up for ya.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 2, 2012)

That is the same stem I have both front and back and I am sure it is not correct for the rear but it seems to work for now. I have had some complaints from some riders that the rear handlebars sometimes hit the front rider in the rear on sharp turns. I think that would be the reason for the short stem in the rear.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 2, 2012)

This is the correct rear stem.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 2, 2012)

This is the correct rear stem.  This one is junk but u get the idea.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 2, 2012)

From the catalog pics I would say it takes the type of stem in this ebay add.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-bik...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c22c83681


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2012)

Thats it fuzzy.I have two of those on mine and have seen them on another Colson I saw.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, according to the catalogs from 1939 and 1940 the stems would be as pictured below. Best pictures I could come up with but is not the stem above. I have seen the stem above on a Colson but not stock on tandem. However if someone could come up with some more clear evidence I would love to see it.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 3, 2012)

I can remember in person exactly what the rear stem looks like. It sure does look the same as a girls 40s Schwinn early standard bicycle one? But the front stem is a Colson exclusive one from about 38-41ish. They have a neat uprise throw is actually pretty comfortable.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome guys thanks i have of each of those stem I have a better idea of which one to use.  Thanks for help to all, you guys rule!


----------



## Brian C (Nov 30, 2014)

Resurrecting an old thread to check on the short rear stems on these tandems.  I have a Colson Tandem and the traditionally mounted stem seems to be too close to the forward rider's saddle, and if you swing it around backwards the bars seem too low and it steers awkwardly.  I'd like to find a suitable period correct stem with a short reach.  The one I have on the bike is about 2 1/4" reach.

Reference photo I found online


----------

